# Trigger Squeeze??



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok I've always just squeeze my finger when pulling the Trigger.But a Guy brought up the other day to squeeze the whole Hand was much better.

What do you Guys think? I've been trying it some I'm just not sure yet.I know if I shoot Shotgun for awhile I get to jerking until I've shot a few times.This might help on that problem. :shrug: 

big rockpile


----------



## YoungOne (Aug 22, 2006)

This is what works for ME.

Rifle - finger only
Handgun - (BIL told me this one)conciously hold your pinky tight, the rest of the hand follows suit and gives a lot less slack. After a feww hundred rounds it becomes second nature. I tightened up my 20yrd shot from 4" to 2.5"


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

I wouldn't think about it too much or you'll end up like the Dancing Centipede. If whatever you've been doing naturally, _works_, don't monkey about with or you might end up in worse shape than when you started.

It's like throwing a baseball or a rock, which finger do you release first? Do you just let the rock or ball slip from your fingers, or do you make an effort to follow a successful recipe for throwing?

Just think about the target and the rest will take care of its' self, think about your fingers and watch how often you miss the target.


----------



## tuvold (Jun 26, 2006)

Hey,

Maybe this chart will be useful.










It has helped me in the past.

My 2 coppers,

tuvold


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Well :shrug: Seems I've been doing everything just fine.

big rockpile


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I think squeezing your whole hand will only move the gun . 1 finger is the correct way


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

A shotgun trigger is supposed to be "jerked" Its more about timing than pinpoint accuracy. Unless of course youre shooting at a non moving target. Even then it wont matter too much since shotguns are not precision weapons. The exception to that might be a specialized slug gun, but still as a rule shotgun triggers leave a lot to be desired


----------



## bgak47 (Sep 4, 2003)

I was taught to squeeze the trigger.


----------



## Farmer Willy (Aug 7, 2005)

Still remember the old drill, shoulder rifle and have someone place a dime, balanced, on the muzzle (unloaded rifle friends, this in NOT a live fire exercise). Dry fire the weapon without causing the balanced dime to fall. When you can control breathing and trigger movement and not let the dime fall you will hit what you aim for, assuming you have the correct sight picture. (Thanks Drill Sgt.)


----------



## LindaVistaFarm (Jul 22, 2006)

Use the pad on your trigger finger and slightly squeez. Never jerk! You should never know when the rifle will go off, of course this all depends on how good a trigger you have on the rifle.

Former SSGT. Johnny B. Ex- VN vet and Marine Corps sniper for 7 years.


----------



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

Bearfootfarm said:


> A shotgun trigger is supposed to be "jerked" Its more about timing than pinpoint accuracy. Unless of course youre shooting at a non moving target. Even then it wont matter too much since shotguns are not precision weapons. The exception to that might be a specialized slug gun, but still as a rule shotgun triggers leave a lot to be desired


Very true. A slug gun is like a bow. Surprise release. When I sight in or check my 20 ga., I must subconciously punch it for the first shot, because it is always off. The next one is squeezed and you never know when the gun goes off, but it is dead on. I can group 3 inches at 100 yards if I squeeze, 30 inches when I punch. At $1.80 a shot, I am squeezing more than punching.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Well thanks Guys.Ted Nugent was the one that came up with the whole Hand deal.

Like I say I've never had a problem,so if it isn't broke why fix it ?? :shrug: 

big rockpile


----------

